# Go Army!



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 11, 2021)

Not so fast.... BTW, I'm in the O, top left corner.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Lol that's pretty cool.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 11, 2021)

Yep, and Army stole the wrong goat  
https://www.military.com/daily-news/2021/11/23/army-gets-navys-wrong-goat.html


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Nobody ever accused us of being the smartest branch lol. A goats a goat!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nobody ever accused us of being the smartest branch lol. A goats a goat!



Some truth to that!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Navy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Go Navy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be worse......you could be the air force lol


----------



## cornman (Dec 11, 2021)

The best rivalry game at the end of the season.  Had family in both branches so I just love when it’s classic running and staunch defense.  Thank you all for your service!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 11, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Yep, and Army stole the wrong goat
> https://www.military.com/daily-news/2021/11/23/army-gets-navys-wrong-goat.html


I dont have a dog in this fight.....But, Why the Navy got goats on their boats? 
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I dont have a dog in this fight.....But, Why the Navy got goats on their boats?
> Jim


You don't want to know the answer to that question


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> You don't want to know the answer to that question


Those cruises get kinda long from what I hear......
Jim


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 11, 2021)

They do get long, but we since we started taking women to sea.... oh never mind.  Don't wanna get this thread tossed in the trash.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> They do get long, but we since we started taking women to sea.... oh never mind.  Don't wanna get this thread tossed in the trash.


I've seen some of those Navy women. Think I'd still be bringing goats with.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I dont have a dog in this fight.....But, Why the Navy got goats on their boats?
> Jim


Livestock on ships goes back way before the Navy mascot.   

Before refrigeration, sailors often took livestock to sea so they could have fresh food during a long voyage. Pigs and chickens were popular.  Pigs are hearty animals and will eat almost anything, so they could survive on long passages at sea and settle well in new places.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 11, 2021)

Do I need to tell ya all who's gonna win this one too?   

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> I've seen some of those Navy women. Think I'd still be bringing goats with.


Lol now that made me squirt Diet Coke out my nose!!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Army!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Go Army!



Yep!  Squids don't stand a chance!


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

I dont have have a horse in this race. That being said lets hope for a good clean tough fun game. God bless all those players, cadets in the stands and all current and retired military members.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 11, 2021)

As I see it, there's not much of a contest in this game. At -7, I've got Army to win, cover, and the total score will exceed the O/U of 36.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Fire up that cannon......Go Army!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I dont have a dog in this fight.....But, Why the Navy got goats on their boats?
> Jim



Cheaper than sheep lol


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 11, 2021)

No idea who is gonna win this one, but it's looking like I'll be asleep with my feet up on the coffee table before it's over.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

I love these games between Army and Navy. Pure rivalry in a raw form. Looking at the records of the two this year, Navy shouldn’t even be in this game, but there they are up by 1. Wait for the finish. It’ll be good. Love it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE

Wife was an AO for the navy at Miramar, Training squad for Top Gun. Loaded bombs on F-14’s. I never served, but love you all.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 518795


Yup


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 11, 2021)

Anchors aweigh my boys!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Anchors aweigh my boys!


You need to go back to sleep lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Cool thing about the Army/Navy game is even though I wanted my Army to win, once the game is over we can all come back together for a greater cause.......till next year


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2021)

It's not
Go Navy Beat Army
It's
Navy Beat Army

It's always a great game


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> TNJAKE
> 
> Wife was an AO for the navy at Miramar, Training squad for Top Gun. Loaded bombs on F-14’s. I never served, but love you all.


I was stationed at Miramar for a few years. Fun place. We would go to KC BBQ from time to time down by the convention center. Wasn’t bad for SD, of course I usually had a few beers in my so my judgement wasn’t always the best?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

What years? Them were the days. Southern Cal was fun back in the day. Had a buddy stationed at Pendleton Late 80’s early 90’s. I stayed on base with him a bunch after he came back from Iraq.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

I’m a little more recent, first stationed in Pendleton in 95 and we’d drift down there and TJ. I bounced around between Pendleton, Tampa, Lejeune, Quantico, then finally into Miramar again in 2016.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

They were the days, being in your 20s and 30s single in SD is a dream!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Only place I ever trained in California was at Ft Irwin. National Training Center for desert warfare. No fun to be had at or around that shot hole lol. We did drive to Vegas.....also not a fan lol. That was late 2003. Joined Army in 2000


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

You Marines are the bees knees. My youngest son is looking. He is still in high school. Can’t believe they moved Miramar to Fallon  NV. Where are those pilots supposed ride their crotch rockets Now?


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Only place I ever trained in California was at Ft Irwin. National Training Center for desert warfare. No fun to be had at or around that shot hole lol. We did drive to Vegas.....also not a fan lol. That was late 2003. Joined Army in 2000


Haha, I’ve been to Fort Irwin a few times. I was also stationed in 29 palms which is no different than Fort Irwin. Good training though!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> You Marines are the bees knees. My youngest son is looking. He is still in high school. Can’t believe they moved Miramar to Fallon  NV. Where are those pilots supposed ride their crotch rockets Now?


Miramar is still there, Top Gun moved to Fallon though. Too much city around Miramar now. The Top Gun house is still in Oceanside too! Pilots and their crotch rockets


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

Say what you want about who won, but damn that was a fun game!


----------



## forktender (Dec 12, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Livestock on ships goes back way before the Navy mascot.
> 
> Before refrigeration, sailors often took livestock to sea so they could have fresh food during a long voyage. Pigs and chickens were popular.  Pigs are hearty animals and will eat almost anything, so they could survive on long passages at sea and settle well in new places.


That was before refrigeration.
Now they take them because they are sexy.






They forgot her lipstick and eye shadow.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 12, 2021)

It was a good game. I like to see a tight game like that instead of a 30pt blow out. 
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2021)

Definitely was a Great Game!!
My team lost, but I still enjoyed it!
However lets not forget most of these guys playing are being trained to be Officers.
Bring the working Dogs in from the Jungles & the Deserts to play against the Deck Swabbers, and see what happens.

Just my 2 Piasters,
Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2021)

My team won. It was their GREAT helmets that made the difference!

One commenter's statement after the game kinda summed up the result: "History has shown that the most desperate team usually wins." He NAILED that one!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2022)

GO ARMY! BEAT NASA?


----------



## negolien (Dec 10, 2022)

Honestly navy and the air farts have a distinct advantage as their less ground combat oriented usually. I feel bad for the marines having to play in the navy team. It's kinda like being a notre dame fan lol hard to recruit the players you need when your school has hard core moral clauses


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Army !!!!!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2022)

Army/NASA going to overtime


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 10, 2022)

Heck of a game so far


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2022)

Lol Jed 

 bauchjw
 don't hate........ atleast you can go back to being a marine again!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol Jed
> 
> bauchjw
> don't hate........ atleast you can go back to being a marine again!


Haha, it’s all good. I’m not a ring knocker anyway


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 10, 2022)

And this year, my team lost. A snoozer of a game until the end and OT. Great home game result for Army!

Navy still had the best helmets. Army had the best fake mud-splattered uniforms from head to toe.


----------



## LoydB (Dec 11, 2022)

That was a great 4th quarter + OT.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 11, 2022)

I was so busy yesterday I completely forgot about this. I watch almost zero sports anymore, but I try to keep up with this game. There's next year to look forward to.


----------



## negolien (Dec 11, 2022)

Yup was a great game I agree. Lotta respect going on in that stadium. Unlike most sports now adays O.o


----------

